
US Military Needs Right-to-Repair Legislation to Fix Its Own Broken Equipment - rahuldottech
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/302389-the-us-military-needs-right-to-repair-legislation-to-fix-its-own-broken-equipment
======
T3OU-736
The cynic in me believes that the costs built into the contract for
'maintenance' will provide a very powerful incentive against this. My belief
is based on the career pipeline of: General staff officer (so, Lt. Colonel and
above) -> Defense contractor lobbyist (whose pay is partly dependent in the
size of the contract).

While not universal, this happens often enough to be a significant force.

Uncertain if framing this as a 'Right to repair' changes the fundamental
issues or not.

